
New Logo for Red Hat - huphtur
https://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/new_logo_for_redhat.php
======
deburo
As others have said, I'm not a fan of the red hat on a white background. Is it
the color, the shape of the hat? I almost want to say that, had they simply
extracted the hat from the old logo, I would've liked it more.

~~~
toper-centage
It's definitely both the shape and the color contrast. Makes it look like an
amateur startup.

~~~
acct1771
Neutered, and ready for corporate consolidation?

..yeah, checks out.

------
ksaj
Personally I like the new hat better, but the overly bold font is poorly
spaced (kerning) and reminds me of y2k-era Microsoft Word or pre-CSS web
formatting. The original text is far more sleek and "modern" while the new
text is blunt and jagged.

